# Bonny making big changes!



## Bonny (Mar 9, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]I am thrilled! [/SIZE]

Bonny has decided to grow an udder ! Its not quite there yet, but being a maiden anything is possible!

She is at 312 days, and her poo was loose this am and her vulva is relaxing.


----------



## shelly (Mar 9, 2009)

:yeah



:SoHappy



:SoCool



:HappyBounce



:BananaHappy



GREAT NEWS HOLLY!!!!!!! Keep us posted and HAPPY FOALING!

Shelly


----------



## shelly (Mar 9, 2009)

Holly,

This is my new girl @ 290? days
















She is starting to get mushy in the flank and tail head area but she has been known to go a month early to a month late!


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 9, 2009)

YAY for Bonny!!!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 9, 2009)

YAY, Bonny!!! Hope you have a safe delivery and a happy healthy foal soon!

You too, Shelly!!!!


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Mar 9, 2009)

YAY Bonny! We have been waiting for what, almoast 10 mos or so now? Congrats and cannot wait to see pics of this new little one!!!


----------



## Keri (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah Bonny!!! Give us a baby already!!!


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 11, 2009)

How is Bonny doing tonight?


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 11, 2009)

I was so glad to see she is getting close. Cant wait to see the baby...


----------



## Candice (Mar 11, 2009)

Well Dang!! Its about time she quit messing around and got down to business!! LOL Can't wait for you new little bundle to arrive.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 11, 2009)

That will be so nice for both of you to have a nice foal and not worry about it anymore! Hope it is soon! You have got to be exhausted.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh Holly I'm so happy for you, glad to hear things are progressing nicely. TJ


----------



## Bonny (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks!

Bonny is doing very well. She is huge now!

Her udder was growing big during the am and smaller at night but a bunch.

Today her udder was not quite as big as usual in the am but it has not gone down tonight.

weird.

She is 316 days. Maiden.


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations Bonny



Ive been following her story a bit and how long youve been wateing for her foal cant wate to see her


----------



## Bonny (Mar 13, 2009)

She had a very uncomfy night last night.

Here are this am's pics.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 13, 2009)

Good luck on it happening soon! My maiden mare just foaled at 310 days on Tuesday night. I will say that her udder was much fuller appearing than Bonny's but as we now that doesn't mean a thing with a maiden! Can you get any fluid out to test it? I couldn't get anything much out of Flirt until a few days prior to her foaling, then I was able to get enough out to determine that it was very sticky, then the night she foaled I was able to get enough out to test and it tested READY NOW!!! She had her foal on the ground a couple of hours later.

My experienced broodmare is looking quite ready this morning to have it all be over with. She isn't eating much and is laying down a lot. Her udder has grown significantly in the past few days. I am thinking she will foal either this weekend or early next week, not too much longer for sure!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 13, 2009)

That is awesome! I will look for the pics of your new one!

Bonny has been up and down a bunch already today and looks as miserable as last night.

I didnt try for fluid yet today, I will tonight if her udder is still up or if she gets more miserable. lol


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 13, 2009)

Come on Bonny lets have a baby!! We want you to be done too...We think you can , We think you can!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 13, 2009)

Basketmiss said:


> Come on Bonny lets have a baby!! We want you to be done too...We think you can , We think you can!!






:


----------



## Bonny (Mar 13, 2009)

YALL!!!!!

Her udder is BIGGER than this am!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh DARN she hasn't had it YET




I couldn't wait to finish my barn chores so I could get in here and check to see.... AND still nothing. Well tell that maiden to hurry things along.... Hee, hee!!!!! Holly will you EVER get any rest?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 14, 2009)

Well she is still preggers.

She isnt eating much hay and she is laying down and resting a lot, hopefully for a big night.LOL

Her udder is bigger than yesterday.


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 14, 2009)

I think youve got a few weeks yet... good luck. Bet you will be glad when this is over!

Come on Bonny, prove me wrong!

Lyn


----------



## Bonny (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Lyn!

Yes I will be so glad when this foal watch is over! Then no more foals for me for a very long time! I have my hands full with Bonny Molly Brock and Bonnys baby.

Come June/July will be looking for baby goats again though.

Bonny's udder is still going up, slightly more each time. At least now she is eating hay, and not sleeping the whole day.

Its just so hard knowing she *could* go at anytime. Foal watch is exciting and very tiring!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 15, 2009)

Bonnys udder is still pretty big and today she has had her tail out and to the side a lot. Her vulva is very swollen in the center.

You can see how swollen it is if you look inside.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 15, 2009)

She looks like she is really getting ready, but her nipples look like they have not popped yet. Hopefully they will before the foal is born. It will make it easier for the foal to latch on.

Hope she has it soon and you have a beautiful healthy foal.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 15, 2009)

Holy Cow Holly, this is the night. She can't be that swollen and elongated in the vulva and NOT go. I'm saying tonight FOR SURE.

Good luck, I'm sending easy foaling vibes your way.

amanda huybers

weerunner


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Mar 15, 2009)

Aww.. Can't wait to see your new foal!.. 

Seem like will be tonight!.. Keep us posted!..


----------



## Candice (Mar 15, 2009)

No sleep for you tonight!! LOL. I sure cannot wait to see this foal!!! Miss Bonny has kept us all in suspense WAY too long!!! Best wishes for a safe and happy foaling.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 15, 2009)

Holy Cow! Yall think tonight!!!!??? I am so excited! That encouragement alone will keep me up watching!



:OKinteresting


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 15, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## shelly (Mar 15, 2009)

GOOD LUCK HOLLY!!!! PRAYING for a healthy foal TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a mare that is 285 days that has an udder that is pretty much identical to your gal:






Teats are not filled out and I think she could still "fill" a bit more.. Can get some liquid, just a few drops that are sticky as they dry.. This is her second foal for us, third total.. She's not following what she did in 2007 with her colt so keeping an eye on her.. She went 333 days with her colt.. She could be like her dam who carries her colts for 320-330 days while the fillies she barely goes over 300, her first foal for us was a filly in 2007 that was born aroun 310-315 days roughly (didn't have exact breeding dates)


----------



## Bonny (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Bonnys swelling has subsided a bit but now she is holding her tail way out, not to the side. The last few days she hasnt eaten much but tonight she wolfed down her feed. Her udder is about the same.

She is still swishing her tail, but mostly just holding it way out. She also has some dried blood stuff at the outside of her vulva.?

In the pics you can see the bit of blood

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/S...09-730pm022.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/S...09-730pm008.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/S...09-730pm012.jpg


----------



## Candice (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, is there a new baby yet???


----------



## Bonny (Mar 16, 2009)

Not Yet.

Last night she swelled in her udder teats pointing completely down bag seemed tight. This am she is down a bit and still very pregnant. LOL

At least we have sunshine today for the first time in almost a week.

She is out grazing and seems content.






Soon. lol


----------



## New2Minis (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I am out of the loop! Bonny, Where did the baby in your avatar come from?? Did I miss something, LOL??


----------



## Bonny (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats my Paint mares foal.





She was bred last Feb, I sold her over the summer, with rights to the foal. He is very young, about 3 months.

I had to get him early as the people were not properly taking care of the mare, she almost died, colic from worms of all things. They had moved her to a small paddock that was very muddy and no grass, low quality hay,and lack of proper fencing. So before he got sick we went and got him.

He is doing very well, he has been home about a month now and he drinks 3 quarts of fresh goats milk a day. He eats his foal feed and has a special supplement.

He loves his grass and new friends and Bonny has taught him horse manners. He runs with Molly.
















http://s423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/S...-06-09am013.flv


----------



## New2Minis (Mar 16, 2009)

Way to go!






He is adorable. I raised my Appaloosa/Thoroughbred filly when her mom passed away when she was 14 days old...You're doing a great job with him!!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks he is a wonderful little fella!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 17, 2009)

Got a baby yet?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope not yet, I think all the hooplah the other night was the foal just moving around and making her uncomfy. Her udder is actually down a bit and I was able to check and the fluid is still clear.

Lyn I do believe your right Miss Bonny is going to hang on another week or two.lol.

Well unless she pulls a fast one, as mares are known for.

She is 321 days and this is very good.


----------



## Echo Acres (Mar 23, 2009)

Have I missed something or haven't we had an update in a while? How is Bonny doing? Any baby yet?


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Mar 23, 2009)

Now I'm incredibly sad for your paint mare, she was such a lovely girl in previous photos! Most horses don't deserve the lives they end up with.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 24, 2009)

Reijel's Mom said:


> Now I'm incredibly sad for your paint mare, she was such a lovely girl in previous photos! Most horses don't deserve the lives they end up with.



Huh? What happened?


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 24, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing? Did something go wrong?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 24, 2009)

The story on my Paint mare is that I sold her last fall with the rights to the foal. I sold her to a man who was going to further her training and ride her in play days and trails. Get her trained on barrels. She had a buck issue and trust issues that I had worked on for 2 years. She was doing much better but needed someone who had a decent seat to ride her just in case. She was also spooky and we had done a lot to improve that. But she needed a lot of work.

I have 2 degenerative dicks in my neck and needed a better ride with out the spook. But was willing to keep her anyways. But when the buyer came along they seemed a great pair. I didnt have her for sale but it just worked out. So after contracts were done, she went to a new place. She was secretly moved to a different place before she foaled. I found her after she foaled and the conditions were horrific. So after she almost died I took the foal. I cant do anything else for her. I do know she will be moved again soon to a different place for training if she isnt already. I am just sick how things turned out. I hope things will turn again to her favor at this new place.

Its hard for me to give all the details as it is a complicated story.But I do feel in the long run she will be ok. The owner is buying property that she will eventually be on. Its just this one place and the owner of it that has caused so much trouble.

As for Bonny she is at day 328. She had a decrease in udder but it may be on the rise again. Her tummy is getting lower.


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 24, 2009)

Im going to guess end of April beginning of May for Bonny. Sorry 'bout that





Lyn


----------



## shelly (Mar 24, 2009)

lyn_j said:


> Im going to guess end of April beginning of May for Bonny. Sorry 'bout that
> 
> 
> 
> Lyn






NO WAY...not when she is already at 328 days and has an udder like that!!!! Maybe another week? Can you get milk yet to test?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 24, 2009)

lyn_j said:


> Im going to guess end of April beginning of May for Bonny. Sorry 'bout that
> 
> 
> 
> Lyn


LYN!! Shame on you! Dont you dare jinx me like that!!!



That would make her over a 350 days and closer to 360!





Her last cover date was May 7th 08.

Shelly I tried but no fluid yet. Course she isnt being real good these days about letting me try.

Her udder is still up in the am and down in the pm.

But to me her tummy has really dropped.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 24, 2009)

She is progressing for sure. That is a impressive udder for a maiden mare



My guess for what it is worth hey maybe now we should start a pool but my guess is April 1st


----------



## Bonny (Mar 24, 2009)

LoL, Lisa I like your guess better!

Only if I come on here saying Bonny foaled and its April fools day no one will believe me!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 24, 2009)

My guess is April 9th, full moon





We had an April Fool's Day baby three years ago (gosh hard to believe it's been that long!) She's a spoiled brat, the whole 28" of her! lol


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have the experience to guess when she will foal, however do bags normally fill out to the point that there is no left or right side--just one big bag? I am so glad no-one took pictures of all my parts to determine when I was going to have a baby!!!!! I still don't know how you get these pictures--standing on your head? I would love to see a recent picture of Hot ta Molly--I could see her in another picture you posted--her little cross showing- and would love to see how she's growin' up! I have a mule baby expected the end of April and am very excited. Hope the healthy foal fairy visits you soon!!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wendy that is so funny! I am glad no one took pics of me and posted them on the web! LOL I am excited for you to have a mule baby!

I posted pics of Molly in the donkey forum, she is in the process of being unwrapped ( as minimule likes to call it)





Well yesterday Bonny was not having any part of me getting fluid and I could barely get a drop. However today she has a bunch of fluid but it is still clear, not cloudy.

We are supposed to have sever weather tonight with hail and high winds. So she is in her comfy area.

So I just keep watching.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 26, 2009)

Well we are at 330 days today!

Her udder is up in the am a down a tad at night still.

I took a tummy pic tonight. Here it is.

does she look dropped yet???






This was back in December:


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow! Is she a really tall mare? My mare is at 291 days and is as big (if not bigger) as her



Hope I don't have a giant! LOL.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 27, 2009)

:OKinteresting





Yes she is a BIG mare. She is 39-40 at the wither. I guess she isnt really even a mini. I guess she would be considered a small pony.

She is bred to a mini thats about 32 inches tall. So she may also have a small foal. Plus she is also maiden and a bit long in the back. Much room to hide that foal.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL, this is a pic of Bonny and I ( Holly)last Jan 5th.

She is such a sweet mare.


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 27, 2009)

well arent you 2 just so cute!!

Come on Bonny-lets get the baby show on thr road


----------



## Bonny (Mar 28, 2009)

No big changes in her udder this am.

However last night she was a bit off.

She was aggravated at my attempts to get milk and I actually had to tie her to get her to be still. Then about 1 am she was very aggravated with the baby goats jumping on her. She was swinging her head back threatening them as if to bite. However she did not bite them and just got up instead. As yall know this is very unlike Bonny.

This am the goats have been moved out and Bonny has the full 16 X 26 stall to herself. I am going to turn her out in a bit with supervised.

Dont know if this all means anything but worth noting for sure.

This is her tummy view this am.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

My mares do get more easily agitated as the time approaches.

Are you going to put the baby goats back with her? I am a worry wart, but wondered if there's any chance of them drinking her colostrum when it comes in? (Just in case they could and you hadn't thought of it before!)

PS you do look cute together


----------



## Bonny (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope the babies are out for good.Mostly for their safety. I just feel its time she needs her own space.

They have other places to go, Bonny just enjoyed their company till last night.

They can still visit through the fence but not actually be in with her.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok This is going to sound really weird. I dont know if any of yall have experienced this or its just my nutty herd.

When I let Bonny out topasture Molly went up to her and started to sniff her back side. Bonny threatened to kick,then Molly did it again before Bonny ran her off. Ok weird but it gets weirder. 5 minutes later Brock did the exact same thing! Either something is seriously wrong with Brock and Molly or Bonny is smelling funky.

Then this afternoon She wanted in her pen. I put her in and took my after noon pics and look at her tummy now!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 28, 2009)

Not weird at all often times your other mares will tell you when one is close and by looking at that V of her today I would say she will not make it till April 1st as I first predicted in fact I think she may not make it to Monday


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 28, 2009)

Come on Bonny


----------



## Bonny (Mar 28, 2009)

IS IT REALLY A V?????!!!!!!!

I thought so but was not 100% as some maiden are very hard to tell !

I am so excited I am about to scream!!!!!!



:OKinteresting


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

:shocked WOW...look at the "V"!!!!!!!! NOW we are making progress...COME ON BONNY






:SoCool


----------



## Bonny (Mar 28, 2009)

Woo Hoo I am so excited and nervous!


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

Go Bonny, Go Bonny!!!


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Mar 28, 2009)

Go Bonny Go


----------



## Keri (Mar 28, 2009)

Come on Bonny!!! Give us a baby!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 28, 2009)

Well that excitement was for nothing. Her belly lost the V and is back to a U tonight.


----------



## albahurst (Mar 28, 2009)

Bonny said:


> Well that excitement was for nothing. Her belly lost the V and is back to a U tonight.


This can happen close to foaling as the baby shifts into position for birth.

Good luck!


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 29, 2009)

Come on Bonny!!!!!!!!





Can't wait to see that baby!


----------



## Candice (Mar 29, 2009)

Goodness! She is just going to make sure she takes you completely over the brink of insanity isn't she!! LOL. She's defininely making progress! Hang in there!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks yall hope that is what it is!


----------

